# How to mount the hps lights.



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Thinking about ordering a couple and was wondering how the mount worked.

I looked at several pictures on here, but none were close enough to see details.

What am I going to need to mount the hps lights?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Well first you need to post a pix or link of the ones your looking at.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

<LI type=disc>sorry,</LI>








<LI type=disc></LI><LI type=disc>1/2-inch NPT die-casting swivel fits standard J-box. </LI>


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I drilled a hole through the angel iron on my set up, then put the box on the under side to hold it on there and make theelectrical connections.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That mount I would not want on a boat. It's designed to hang on a box attached to a building.



Buildings don't move. Boats not only move, but get pounded at times.



A light mount that breaks can be a real pain if some rough weather kicks up.



The mount breaks, but the wires leave it dangling to get torn up and beat the crap out of your boat.



You want a bail / Yoke mount.



Look at the optional mount for this one.



http://www.affordablelighting.com/horzfloodcutsheet.html


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

So can you take the 1/2"npt mount off and mount it using a U bracket?

These were the least expensive lights I saw at $42. Everything else with a U mount is $86


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Check this site out http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EFamily.asp

Flounder9.75 posted it, It's were he got his from.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic122502-18-1.aspx


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Those are halogens not hps lights but I guess it doesn't matter. It looks like he made the mounts himself by bending stainless steel and drilling holes into the housing to bolt the mount to.

I guess I could do this also, I was just hoping to find one of the inexpensive hps lights with a good base mount on it already. I hate to buy something and then have to drill holes into it.

I guess I could drill the holes here and be able to use a similar mount.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

as long as you seal the holes with rubber washers on both sides you should be fine. im seriously kicking around the idea of switching. do they really cut the dirty water better then the halogens??? and do they work as good as halogens in clean water???


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

> *FlounderAssassin (7/15/2008)*as long as you seal the holes with rubber washers on both sides you should be fine. im seriously kicking around the idea of switching. do they really cut the dirty water better then the halogens??? and do they work as good as halogens in clean water???


Thats the $276 question. Do 6 hps lights at $276 allow you to get an extra $210 worth of flounder that you wouldn't have seen with6 halogens at $60.

I know its not just about the money, but sometimes it is.

Of course if I hadn't just spend $875 on a generator this wouldn't be such a hard decision. I'm also looking into getting a railing for the front and a generator platform for the back.

This flounder obsession is becoming expensive. :banghead


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

HPS over halos or MH's anyday.

What genny did you buy?

Check this subforum on this forum for truly great answers on the subject.

http://forums.bowcountry.com/bfcforums/forumdisplay.php?f=21


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

> *2112 (7/15/2008)*
> 
> What genny did you buy?


Honda 2000, of course.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the bowfishing link. Answered all my questions. I now have 6 hps lights on the way and will attach them to the boat with U brackets.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> This flounder obsession is becoming expensive.




HeHe



Back to the mount.



Yes that would work fine, but heres how I'd do it.



Once the holes were drilled install a bolt with a rubber washer and flat washer on the inside.



Then a rubber washer, flat washer and a nut on the outside. The bolt will be longer acting like a stud. Then the bracket slips over the stud and a nylon lock nut.



This will help stabilize the stud and keep the light sealed and tight.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

great idea x-shark...i would not have thought of putting the nut on the outside like that to seal the hole...plus that will give you adjustibility without compromising your seal on the light. :clap


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

2112 Thank you for that link. Now I have plenty of hours of reading into the nut's and bolts of high end lighting.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

BBB I did make my brackets and I do have the nut on the out side createing a stud.Works Great.


----------



## Fish Xpress (Apr 18, 2008)

That might work great, I've had my HPS for about a year and the housings are real thin . Reel Twiztid and I both are not having problems with the mount ,but the housings are cracking because of the thin pot metal. Wish you luck.


----------

